# I've got a few problems with my TP



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello, I got problems with my HP touchpad since the installation of CM11 for a few weeks now.

At then moment I'm using :
[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins
gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip Standard KK Gapps
PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

The first problem since I installed the data media builds of CM11 by Jcsullins is whenever I unlock the screen the TP would just freeze and restart just to the same thing over and over... I tried used the AOKP ROM version 4.4.2 Kitkat and that didn't help solve this problem at all.I used the TP toolbox to do a complete data reset to try to make sure that anything didn't get corrupted during the last installation but it didn't work making it the same issue if I use ANY of the kitkat ROMs.

The second problem I have with my TP is kinda hard to explain but I'll try to make to make a video on it asap but I'll try to explain it the best I could until I make a video. 
Back on topic, since my first installation of cm9 (can't remember the build name) I had a problem with the ability to play any type of video after a certain amount of time.

It would go like this, I would watch videos for 10 mins then when I go to a next video it would refuse to play until reboot making it repeat all again.

For example, I would watch a YouTube video for about 3 mins then switch to a video on the SD it would freeze for a sec then plays for 5 secs without sound then freezing at the 5 sec point.Then,when I reboot everything works fine like nothing happened.

Once again sorry if this wasn't clear as I would try to make a video for a better understaning of my problem I have.I have a little experience when it comes to things like this.For my installation of CyanogenMod I used Roland Deschain guide here (on these forums) and on YouTube.

Also I tried using MXPlayer to play the videos I download but it would do the same thing as stated above.

I would appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What is the date of the Sullins CM11 Rom you installed?


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

I believe the date was 06/25/14


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not aware of anyone reporting an issue like yours. I have been using J.C. Sullin's CM11 0405 Rom since it came out and it has pretty much worked flawlessly. I'm not a big "flash every new update as soon as it comes out" type and in this case maybe for good reason. You did not explain how you installed this Rom, so let's start there. Don't leave any details out.

For the moment, try disabling the lock screen and see what happens. You also might try starting over and installing his 0403 Rom and see how it works. As for the videos, I know that folks have been reporting problems with Netflix and CM11. There is a workaround for that. Is Netflix part of your problem? What about YouTube? I don't use Netflix or play a lot of videos on my TouchPad, but best I remember, CM10.1 was very stable, in particular it was good for playing videos. I do watch some YouTube videos and don't have any issues.

If going back to the CM11 0405 date Rom does not help, I would suggest trying Sullin's CM10.1.

NT


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I'll start by telling how I installed cm11.

First of all I booted into webos and erased the USB drive making sure not on the SD of the touchpad.Then I put it into USB mode and went to my PC to start up the TP Toolbox.After loading the toolbox on the touchpad I did a complete data reset without making a backup because I know I could create webos volumes and use webos doctor to put it back.Then I selected install android which then opened a window on my PC to drag the 3 files needed to install cm11.I then dragged the 3 files that I've currently listed in the OP then safely removed it from my PC and then select unmount USB drive ( I think that's what it said).It then asked me to install android I selectee yes,then it told if it wanted to restart in order to finish the installed and I selected yes and then it went to CWM to finish installing.Once booted onto android I then download YouTube to test and see if I could play videos anytime I wanted. Around a few minutes or so YouTube freezes and crash,so I relaunched YouTube to see that videos won't play.

This isn't a nexflix issue as I don't use nexflix on the touchpad so that's out of the way.The problem is for YouTube along with any video I try to play whether its on the stock browser or on the SD.

I will install Sullins 10.1 ROM if the cm11 0405 ROM doesn't change anything.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

The Rom you posted in your OP does not tell me which J.C Sullin's CM11 you installed. OH, and I meant to try his 0405 date CM11 not 0403 date. I can watch YouTube videos for hours without problem using his 0405 Rom. And if you decide to try CM10.1, be sure to do the complete data reset again. Data/media and non-data/media Roms do not mix well. One other thing I have learned using his toolbox, if you install CM10.1, the toolbox is going to default to a 1.48gb /data volume. I would suggest before installing Android, use the volume resizing function to add some extra memory to the /data volume. I used the +4096 amount. That feature works a little screwy. You have to subtract -4096 from /media first, then add +4096 to /data. Good luck

NT


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks I will tell you what happens after I change my current ROM.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck :grin:


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well the CM10.1 ROM didn't work as far as my problem for playing videos goes. Also could you also link me to where to find both ROMs you mentioned.

Sorry im having trouble finding those specific ROMs.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

look here in the Roms and Testing folders: https://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/

That is where he keep all of his CM11 builds.


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry for this very late response as I was very busy and testing out new ROMs. Instead of trying to explain my problem I instead made a video which is being uploaded ATM. The ROM I used for that video was the cm 10.1 ROM which fixed my first problem. Should I PM you the link to my video or post it here when it is done?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Post it here. Others may want to watch it.

NT


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry for the quality and the way how the video came out.
(Used my friends nexus 7 to record)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

From what I can tell from your video, you have reinstalled WebOS. Have you tested how YouTube video plays in WebOS? Besides your video being sideways, so it is very difficult to watch, I really can't make out anything about the problem you are having. Like I said, I can play YouTube video for hours using Sullin's CM11 and personally, have never had an issue with any CM Rom in that respect. I reread your OP and did pick up on the fact that you say you have had this video playing issue since CM9. The fact that you seem to have it with any CM version you use tells me that it is not the TouchPad, but possibly your ISP. It could be your router too. Have you ever tried playing a video away from home, like the library or at McDonald's?

NT


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup I tried going somewhere else such as my friends houseand Starbucks but it didn't help. And yes I reinstalled webos and I could watch videos anytime I want there. So I'm gonna install cm11 and see how that goes.

And sorry about the video as it was rushed. If so im going to make another video tonight and post it later on.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest you use the Sullins CM11 Rom dated April 5th.

NT


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is a better version with certain parts in the description.

I'll try both ROMs you said to use. (Hopefully it works)

EDIT:Youtube messed up the qualtiy (Idk why it does that)


----------



## roskillz3915 (Aug 6, 2014)

This error is still happening even with the April 5th ROM you suggested with wi-fi and bluetooth off. Its like my TP is allergic to android as on webos i could play videos for as long as i like.

I'm still confused as why i'm the only one experiencing this.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You have to remember that you are installing software that is considered experimental. From the best I can determine, you have installed everything correctly. Why your particular tablet seems to have a problem with Android is most likely going to remain a mystery. I have seen other issues that only certain folks TouchPads had a problem with while everyone else was humming along just fine. You said that you have had this problem going all the way back to CM9. I have had my TouchPad for three years with CM7, 9, all the 10's and 11 installed and have never had video freezing issues other than what could be blamed on slow connections with my ISP. Unless someone else has an idea, I am out of them. Sorry. :lame:

NT


----------

